# monter, descendre - auxiliaire être / avoir



## Bára

Bonjour à tous,
Je réfléchis sur une phrase avec le verbe "monter" au passé composé. On apprend qu'il faut l'utiliser avec le verbe auxiliaire "_être"_ quand il est intransitif _: Je suis montée. Elle est montée à la montagne..._
Par contre, quand il s'agit du verbe transitif, il faut utiliser_ "avoir" : J'ai monté l'escalier. _
Ces deux cas sont clairs, mais j'ai trouvé dans un livre cette proposition : _*Sa température a encore monté.*_
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le verbe auxiliaire _"avoir" est utilisé_ quand _"monter" _est intransitif dans cette phrase.
Est-ce que _"Je suis montée"_ est correcte ? - d'après moi, c'est le même cas que _"sa température a monté"_, mais complètement perdue, je voudrais vous demander un conseil
Merci beaucoup en avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand le sujet est une *chose* (prix, température, niveau d'eau, etc.), l'auxiliaire est le plus souvent _avoir_.

Nous en avons d'ailleurs déjà discuté dans le forum Grammaire française et anglaise → FR: monter, descendre, remonter, redescendre - auxiliaire être / avoir.

Voir aussi cet article de la BDL.


----------



## la fée

Tous les verbes qui indiquent un changement d'état (monter, augmenter, diminuer, maigrir, grossir, rougir etc.) exigent l'auxiliare "avoir":


----------



## Maître Capello

« Exiger » est trop fort, l'auxiliaire _être_ restant possible. Toutefois, il est vrai que l'auxiliaire _avoir_ est l'usage le plus fréquent.


----------



## CapnPrep

la fée said:


> Tous les verbes qui indiquent un changement d'état (monter, augmenter, diminuer, maigrir, grossir, rougir etc.) exigent l'auxiliare "avoir":


Il me semble que _naître_ et _mourir/décéder _indiquent un changement d'état, non ? De même que _devenir maigre_, _devenir gros_, _tomber malade_, etc.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour 

Une simple question :

_Ces actions *ont* monté en bourse._
ou
_Ces actions *sont* montées en bourse._
?

Je trouve dans le google.fr les deux options.
Moi, je dirais "sont montées"... 


Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses 
Nasti


----------



## Seeda

Bonjour,

*Sont*. Quand "monter" est intransitif et (par conséquent) qu'il indique un déplacement du sujet, il se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire *être*.

On ne le trouve employé avec *avoir* que lorsqu'il est transitif. Par exemple, "monter une toile de tente" (=assembler) : _il *a* monté la toile de tente_.


----------



## Chimel

Seeda said:


> Quand "monter" est intransitif et (par conséquent) qu'il indique un déplacement du sujet, il se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire *être*.


Oui, mais il peut aussi être intransitif et *ne pas* indiquer de déplacement! Et dans ce cas: "s'il s'agit de choses qui augmentent de niveau, de prix, _avoir_ concurrence _être_" (Hanse, Difficultés du français moderne): Ces actions ont beaucoup monté, La Seine a monté/est montée de dix centimètres en une nuit, Les enchères ont monté/sont montées très haut...

Il n'est donc pas anormal de trouver les deux formes sur google.fr car elles sont toutes deux correctes.


----------



## Aoyama

Ceci dit, pour la bourse, c'est bien "a/ont monté".
Le titre X a monté aujourd'hui/a monté de 10% etc
Au même ... titre que "a baissé".


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour,


			
				Le Grand Robert said:
			
		

> REM. _Monter,_ v. intr. devrait,  selon Littré, se conjuguer avec _avoir_ quand il exprime  une action et non un état. L'usage actuel est de le conjuguer avec _être_ dans tous les cas où  il n'exprime pas une augmentation de niveau, de prix, etc. : _les rivières, les prix ont  monté,_ mais _il est  monté quatre fois à sa chambre dans la journée._


----------



## superlearning

Salut.

Je *suis *descendu de l'arbre
ou
J'*ai *descendu de l'arbre?

Est-ce que vous pouvez me dire si on peut le dire de deux façons?

Merci et à bientôt.

Paul.


----------



## Memphismenu

Bonsoir,
Je *SUIS* descendu de l'arbre et jamais j'ai descendu.
Mais dans certains cas, on peut dire: '' j'ai descendu l'escalier (un par un)".


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

L'utilisation transitive utilise l'auxiliaire avoir (descendre quelque chose) et l'emploi intransitif utilise l'auxiliaire être (descendre (de) quelque part).

Toutefois il est possible de trouver l'auxiliaire avoir avec l'emploi intransitif dans un langage plus ou moins patoisant/campagnard. (j'ai descendu à la cave par exemple) mais c'est du mauvais français à déconseiller.


----------



## jprr

Memphismenu said:


> Bonsoir,
> Je *SUIS* descendu de l'arbre et jamais j'ai descendu.
> Mais* dans certains cas, on peut dire: *'' j'ai descendu l'escalier (un par un)".


Et même on doit dire "j'ai descendu l'escalier", "j'ai descendu le bois à la cave" ....
Mais "je suis descendu de l'arbre", "je suis descendu dans la cour".


> Certains verbes conjugués normalement avec _avoir_ peuvent également être conjugués avec _être_. Cela permet d'insister davantage sur l'état (le résultat de l'action) que sur l'action elle-même.


 (source)


----------



## LV4-26

Il est clair qu'aujourd'hui le verbe _être_ est la seule option possible pour l'emploi intransitif.

Mais un contre-exemple me vient immédiatement à l'esprit
_J'ai descendu dans mon jardin_ (Gentil Coquelicot)

Selon vous, est-ce une construction datée, incorrecte ou patoisante, comme dans l'exemple de Lacuzon ?


----------



## CapnPrep

_Descendre_ fait partie des verbes intransitifs qui se conjuguent aux temps composés « avec _avoir_ quand ils expriment l’action — et avec _être_  quand ils expriment l’état résultant de l’action accomplie » (Le Bon  usage §813, a). Nous avons parlé de cette règle — souvent difficile à  appliquer — à propos de _monter_, de _passer_ et de quelques autres verbes :
passer - auxiliaire être / avoir
il en est/a résulté - résulter - auxiliaire être / avoir
FR: passer - auxiliaire être / avoir (FEG)
FR: monter, descendre, remonter, redescendre - auxiliaire être / avoir (FEG)


----------



## asham

Bonjour à tous.
je vous prie de m'éclaircir deux points;

1. pourquoi on dit "j'*ai descendu* l'escalier." Mais "je *suis descendue* du train" ??

tandis que tous les deux mot (l'escalier et du train) sont presque COD 
j'ai lu les posts envoyés sur ce sujet, mais j'y pige pas 

2.est-ce qu'on peut dire "je suis descendue *des escaliers*?
des escaleirs c'est comme du train.

merci d'avance.


----------



## nobodyknowsthat

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas français mais on m'a appris comme ça,

Quand le verbe "descendre" est suivi d'un complément d'objet direct, il faut le conjuguer avec "_avoir_". Du coup, on dit, J*'ai descendu l'escalier*.
*
*et puis *Je suis descendu(e) (du train)*, le verbe ici est intransitif, donc il faut utiliser l'auxiliaire "_être_".

Ça vous dit quelque chose ?*
*


----------



## asham

Moi je ne peux pas comprendre la différence gramaticale entre le rôle *du train *et *l'escalier. 

* A mon avis tous les deux sont COD.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Avoir descendu quelque chose (=quelque chose est COD) = avoir dévalé quelque chose
Être descendu *de *quelque part (quelque part est COI) = être sorti de quelque part (en allant plus bas)


----------



## asham

Donc si moi je dis "Je suis descendue *des escalier" *c'est correcte?

dans mon dictionnaire on a ecrit *descendre des escaliers.*


----------



## nobodyknowsthat

asham said:


> Moi je ne peux pas comprendre la différence gramaticale entre le rôle *du train *et *l'escalier.
> 
> * A mon avis tous les deux sont COD.



Mais non, c'est pas pareil, quand on utilise une préposition comme *de/à* qui suit le verbe, on forme le COI(complément indirect).
Par contre, quand il n'y en a pas, c'est le COD.
Comme vous dites, _*du train*_(=de le train)=*COI* mais _*l'escalier*_=*COD*


----------



## asham

vous avez raison. mais dans mon dictionnaire on a ecrit *descendre des escaliers *


----------



## donaximena

Le COD répond à la question _"quoi ?"_, c'est-à-dire, dans la phrase "j'ai descendu l'escalier" --> "j'ai descendu _quoi ?_ réponse : "l'escalier".
Dans la phrase : "je suis descendu du train", la question pour trouver le COD ne peut même pas se poser (je suis descendu _quoi ? _n'a aucun sens)

À part ça, je ne peux ajouter rien d'autre à l'explication de *nobodyknowsthat*, vu qu'elle est impecc.

J'espère vous avoir aidé.

Excusez-moi, je vois que mon post est parti en même temps que ceux de *lacuzon *et de *nobodyknowsthat*....  Je ne voudrais pas vous embrouiller les pédales


----------



## Lacuzon

asham said:


> vous avez raison. mais dans mon dictionnaire on a ecrit *descendre des escaliers *


Oui, le français n'est pas facile, car ici des n'est pas la contraction de _de les_ mais signifie quelques/plusieurs.
J'ai descendu des escaliers - >J'ai descendu quoi ? des escaliers.


----------



## Maître Capello

asham said:


> Donc si moi je dis "Je suis descendue *des escalier" *c'est correcte?


Descendre *de* X → X est le point de départ
_Je *suis* descendu *des* escaliers_ (ici : _des_ = _de + les_) → J'étais sur les escaliers et je les ai descendus.
_Je *suis* descendu *de l'*échelle_ → J'étais sur l'échelle et je l'ai quittée pour rejoindre le sol.
_Je *suis* descendu *de la* table_ → J'étais sur la table et je suis revenu sur le sol.
_Je *suis* descendu *du* train_ → J'étais dans le train et je suis revenu sur le sol.

Descendre X → emprunter X comme chemin pour descendre
_J'*ai* descendu *les* escaliers_ → J'étais en haut des escaliers et je les ai empruntés pour descendre.
_J'*ai* descendu *des* escaliers_ (ici : _des_ = pluriel de _un_) → J'étais en haut d'escaliers et je les ai empruntés pour descendre.
_J'*ai* descendu *l'*échelle_ → J'étais en haut de l'échelle et je l'ai empruntée pour descendre.
_J'*ai* descendu *la* table_  (On ne peut pas « emprunter » une table comme on emprunte un escalier, un ascenseur, un chemin, etc.)
_J'*ai* descendu *le* train_ (On ne peut pas « emprunter » un train pour descendre.)


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,



> _J'*ai* descendu *la* table_


Dans un autre contexte, c'est possible :
_J'*ai* descendu *la* table_ (du jardin à la cave, pour la protéger de l'hiver).
On se retrouve dans le sens transitif.


----------



## janpol

il est descendu du train : je vois là un complément circonstanciel de lieu plutôt qu'un coi (comme dans "il est descendu du sommet, il est descendu du refuge, il est descendu de Chamonix")


----------



## mpuma99

Bonjour,

Est-ce correct de dire "j'ai monte les escaliers" ou "je suis monte..."  Pourquoi?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On doit bien dire "j'ai monté les escaliers", mais "je suis monté dans l'escalier" : le choix dépend en fait de la nature du complément qui est donné au verbe dans la phrase.


----------



## mpuma99

Merci de votre reponse rapide.  Si la question se pose sur une phrase tout courte comme "je suis monte les escaliers" serait-elle correcte?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non. Dans ce cas, c'est bien l'_auxiliaire_ "avoir" qu'il convient d'utiliser.

_J'ai monté les escaliers._


----------



## Comtois

La raison en est que que, dans _j'ai monté les escaliers_, ce sont les escaliers qui ont été montés, alors que, dans _je suis monté par l'escalier_, ce qui a été monté, c'est moi.


----------



## Goldsand

Bonjour,

Quelle des deux phrases sont correctes ,.. ou les deux;

Est-ce que tu as déjà monté à cheval?
Est-ce que tu es déjà monté à cheval?

Merci


----------



## newg

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum,

Tu utilises ici le verbe intransitif: _être monté à cheval_. Les deux auxiliaires sont possibles mais je préfère personnellement la deuxième. 

En bref, tes deux phrases sont correctes


----------

